# Center Channel - Above or Below??



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

When building a home theater with a giant screen, what is the preferred placement for the center channel? Above or below the screen? 

Any members have real experience with both?


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I would say below because you want the front speakers as close to being on the same plane as possible. So unless your front speakers' tweeters are way up near the ceiling, below the screen is better.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I read that above or below is fine :yes::yes::yes:

If you're building your HT and can use a transparent screen you can place it behind the screen ... That's better, I read somewhere :whistling::whistling:


----------

